# How long can bees live in their package box?



## imthedude (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all.

Another question: just found out that the packages from my local beekeeping association will arrive when I have to be out of town for a work trip. They are scheduled to arrive on a Monday, and I won't be back in town until Thursday, three days later. I can hive them on Friday morning. Is that too long to wait to hive them, or is it cool provided they have adequate food?

As always, TIA.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Although not ideal you can keep bees in a package for a while. Especially if you keep them cool. You must however ensure they have ample food and water. The can of syrup in the package can be consumed by the bees in a single day. Keeping the feeder full, or at least spraying them with sugar water on a regular basis will get you through.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Spray the outside of the screen a cpl times a day with sugar water. I have held them as long as 15 days.... but hate to 5-6 is not much of a problem You will probably be best to do a direct release of teh queen though. If her attendants are dead relase here.


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a thought but maybe someone from the association would take care of it for you, depending on the number of hives of course. They are usually very friendly and helpful people, in my experience. Best of luck.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

I had read 4 days from beginning of shipping.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have held them for club members for 7 days after we picked them up from the supplier and who knows how long they were in the package before it got to the supplier (from Ca) we did feed them a couple times a day


----------

